# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  امثال شعبيه اردنيه ومناسبة قولها

## احمد امين

:SnipeR (24):  :SnipeR (24):  :SnipeR (24):  :SnipeR (24): امثال شعبيه اردنيه ومناسبة قولها 

** ** **

غربه او كربه او كحل الغوى ما ايواتي .

يضرب لكل منكوب يحاول نسيان نكبته بالتبرج والانغماس 

في الملذات

*

الغربه بتضيع الاصل .

يضرب في ان الاغتراب يفقد الانسان كثير من القيم
*

الغرقان ما بيهمه البلل.

يضرب لمن تورط في مشكله فلم تعد تهمه هوامشها
*

الغريبه اتخلي خمرة اهلها كيل اطحي.

يضرب في معرض السخريه من الادعاء اللذي لا اساس له
*

غز رايته او محا سيته.

يضرب لكل من تخلص من سياته واصبح بلا سيئات ومثالب
*

غز الرمح بهنخاله اوهو مايل.

يضرب لمن يحاول اصلاح امر لا رجاء فيه
*

عمر القصير ما يوكل تين .

يعرض في معرض الحديث عن تحصيل حاصل 
*

العمر محدود والرب معبود .

يضرب في تمجيد قدرة الله كما ان العمر محدود
*

عميان ميه واكسور .

يضرب في ذم الاقارب
*

عنب الدروز كل حبه برصاصه .

يضرب في شدة بأس بعض الفئات التي ترفض أي شكل 

من اشكال الاحتيال

*

من مثلك يا ابن عمي اتروح والطبق فاضي وترجع والطبق 

مملي

يضرب للمحظوظ المدلل
*

من محبتك يا اقريقوت زرعت منك بستان.

يضرب في مفعول محبة الشئ على النفس وسيطرتها 

على الاحساس

*

من النجم وحتى الهجم 

يضرب عند تصوير العناء المتواصل 
*

من خدمني واخذا اكراه لاهو عبدي ولا انا مولاه 

يضرب في انه لا عذر للعامل المقصر بعد اخذ....
*

من رادك ريده ومن طلب بعدك جافيه 

يضرب على الحث على المعامله بالمثل
*

من رقص نقص

يضرب عند ذم الخفه والطيش
*

من وفر هواته ما ضرب

تضرب في الحث رد الاساءه بالمثل وبالقدر نفسه
*

منزل عالي او بيت خالي 

يضرب في معرض تصوير المظاهر الكاذبه
*

من يمشي على رجليه اشهود ما عليه

يضرب في ان من يسير على قدميه يستطيع ان يعمل ما 

يريد دون اخبار الاخرين

*

عناك بول القهوه وتالي الشاي 

يضرب لمن يختار الافضل دائماَ
*

من سلمك مذبحه لا تذبحه

يضرب في الحث على العفو والتسامح
*

من شاف حاله انشغل باله

يضرب في تصوير من اصاب بالغرور 
*

ابرك ايامها اشتاها او مساها 

يضرب للاستبشار بايام المطر المتوالية
*

ابطي ولا تخطي 

يضرب في الحث على التاني عند معالجة الامور
*

ابليس بيعرف ربه لكن بيتخابث عليه 

يضرب لمن يزوغ عن الحق 
*

ابن الاخت عدو للخال 

يضرب في ان ابن الاخت ادرى الناس بنقاط ضعف خاله
*

ابن اربعه ربعوه وان ما قعد طبعوه 

يضرب عن توجيه الام الى ما يجب عمله عندما يصبح عمر 

الطفل اربعه شهور

*

مش شايف من السما قد خرم الابره

يضرب للمتكبر كما يضرب لمن كان غضبه شديدا
*

مش كل افرنجي ابرنجي

يضرب في الحث على عدم قبول الفرضيات او الدعايه
*

مش كل حمرا لحمه

يضرب في الحث على عدم الاغترار بالمظهر 
*

مشاطرك ع مرة ابوك

يضرب للجبان الذي لا يتجرا الا على ذويه الضعفاء
*

مثل شمسة كانون

يضرب فيمن تقل رؤيته
*

مثل صابونة الميت امنين ما قبضتها اتمزط

يضرب للميؤوس منه لا تستطيع الاعتماد عليه
*

مش كل من صف الصواني حلواني 

يضرب لمن يتعاطى عملا تافها لا يفيد منه
*

مثل صباح العوران 

يضرب في معرض الحديث عمن يتشاءم منهم 

** ** ** **

طبعاً للأمانة / منقووووووول للفائدة

----------


## احمد امين

000000000000000000000000000000 :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):

----------

